# Need copy of the Uber Insurance certificate for 3/1/2018 to 3/1/2019



## alanforester (Sep 17, 2019)

All:

I am helping an Uber Driver. I am looking to find copy of the James River Uber Insurance Certificate for 2018 in California to satisfy the requirement of filing claim against the other driver in California which was at fault. I cannot find it for the 2018. The 2019 is online but not 2018. Does anyone know where to look? Thanks


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

alanforester said:


> All:
> 
> I am helping an Uber Driver. I am looking to find copy of the James River Uber Insurance Certificate for 2018 in California to satisfy the requirement of filing claim against the other driver in California which was at fault. I cannot find it for the 2018. The 2019 is online but not 2018. Does anyone know where to look? Thanks


Calling James River?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Their insurance can demand it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Call Rohit. Press #2 for exasperation .


----------

